# Bunnies!!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So when I moved into my new place with my boyfriend, his twin brother, and his brother's fiance, we ended up with a crazy group of animals that consists of three cats (two theirs, one mine), six rats (MINE!), one guinea pig, and now three rabbits. 

The oldest rabbit, Puff, belongs to my roommates. She's about a year old, spayed, and the most hilarious rabbit I've ever met. She's sweet as anything but she's got a real personality on her and knows how to get what she wants.








Tiger belonged to my boyfriend and now belongs to us both. He's about four months old and is quite literally the sweetest rabbit I've ever seen. If you are a living being he will seek you out to give you kisses and cuddle up with you. I love him SO much! He binkies ALL the time and is just the happiest and cutest little guy (emphasis on the little--the poor thing can't be over 1 pound).









And last but not least is Padfoot, who we just rescued from a store where he was being relentlessly beat up on by the other bunnies and the store refused to do anything about it. He's understandably jumpy and skittish as a result, but for whatever reason he loves me and views me as his safe space. We were originally planning to foster him as we have plenty of animals already, but I'm falling madly in love with him. When he's out to play he just comes and finds me and settles in my lap. He even lets me pick him up no complaints because apparently my lap is just the best place ever? I don't know, but he's amazing. His wounds are healing nicely, too. 








Basically... I love rabbits. A lot.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awww! Makes me want more bunnies. I have a Holland lop, he doesn't like me as much as your bunnies like you but he is still cuddly. I have a thread with pics of my bunny if you wanna check it out!  Cute bunnies btw.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Im so glad you rescued the sweet thing. I could never get bunnies to like me a whole lot lol.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I see why you rescued Padfoot, he's adorable! And it looks like he adores you. Congratulations on your new friend <3

And I'm glad you're spaying/neutering. It can triple the lifespan of the rabbit!


----------

